# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Bouygues Construction passe aux communications unifies avec Mitel et ExprimmIT

## Mejdi20

*Bouygues Construction passe aux communications unifies avec Mitel et ExprimmIT
*

*Paris, France  20 avril 2010*  STRUCTIS, GIE informatique de Bouygues Construction en charge des ressources informatiques et des tlcommunications du groupe, a choisi  Mitel et son intgrateur, ExprimmiT, filiale de Bouygues, pour mettre en place une solution de tlphonie sur IP et de communications unifies de dernire gnration.

Avec plus de 52 600 collaborateurs rpartis dans plus de 80 pays, la gestion des communications au sein de Bouygues Construction reprsente un enjeu cl. Le rle principal de Structis est de mettre en uvre des solutions innovantes pour accompagner les mtiers du groupe. En ce sens, le GIE informatique souhaite fdrer lensemble de la tlphonie de Bouygues Construction afin doptimiser les cots et de mettre en place une solution ouverte pour le dploiement de nouveaux outils, notamment de mobilit et de messagerie unifie.

Par ailleurs, le groupe gre simultanment quelques 1 500 points de prsence rseau dune dure de vie moyenne de 18 mois. Bouygues Construction doit pouvoir sappuyer sur des outils de communication fiables et rapides  installer et  dmonter.  _Une fermeture de chantier implique une reprogrammation et un redploiement des autocoms sur un autre chantier le tout parfois en seulement quelques heures indique Amaury Pitrou, responsable projet architecture systme, rseau et tlcoms chez Bouygues Construction.  La simplicit et la flexibilit de loffre Mitel nous a permis de mettre en place un mode opratoire performant dun chantier  lautre, permettant ainsi de rationnaliser les cots._  De plus, linstallation des terminaux de tlphonie Mitel aux postes de travail est facilite par leur fonctionnalit de concentrateur ethernet, ce qui vite tout cblage supplmentaire.

Aujourdhui, plus de 100 sites du groupe, dont son sige social Challenger  Guyancourt (78), sont quips de plateformes Mitel de type 3300 ICP, reprsentant environ 12 000 postes IP dici la fin danne.  _Les collaborateurs de Bouygues Construction ont plbiscit les nouvelles applications de tlphonie, en particulier la fonction de gestion de prsence_  explique Patrick Pommier, responsable intgration chez ExprimmiT pour le groupe Bouygues Construction  En effet, le site de Challenger est trs tendu et il est indispensable pour les collaborateurs de pouvoir vrifier simplement et rapidement la disponibilit dun collgue.

Lapplication Live Business Gateway de Mitel apporte un haut niveau dintgration de la tlphonie avec lapplication de communications unifies (messagerie instantane, gestion de prsence) de Microsoft, un des points forts de loffre Mitel au moment de lappel doffres.

Outre laspect structurant du projet, le passage  la tlphonie sur IP permet  Bouygues Construction de bnficier de la gratuit de lensemble des communications entre ses collaborateurs, quils soient en France ou nimporte o dans le monde. Les chantiers, jusqualors autonomes, sont dsormais raccords au systme de tlphonie du groupe permettant une meilleure communication et collaboration entre les diffrentes entits.

La premire phase de ce dploiement sest droule dans de parfaites conditions, grce notamment  lexpertise dExprimmiT dans la gestion de projets denvergure et  sa grande connaissance du groupe ainsi qu la comprhension de Mitel des besoins et attentes de Bouygues Construction en matire dinfrastructure IP.  _La prochaine tape pour Mitel est de faire de la convergence fixe-mobile une ralit pour lensemble des collaborateurs de Bouygues Construction_  conclut Lionel Hovspian, directeur des ventes Europe pour Mitel.

* propos de Bouygues Construction*

Bouygues Construction, filiale du groupe Bouygues, est un des leaders mondiaux dans les domaines du btiment, des travaux publics, de llectricit et de la maintenance. Oprant dans prs de 80 pays, il conjugue la puissance dun grand groupe et la ractivit dun rseau dentreprises organises en sept entits complmentaires. Ses savoir-faire en matire de financement, conception, construction, maintenance et exploitation lui permettent dapporter des solutions innovantes  ses clients. Avec 52 600 collaborateurs rpartis  travers le monde, le Groupe a ralis un chiffre daffaires de 9,5 milliards deuros en 2009.

* propos de Mitel*
Mitel offre la flexibilit et lefficacit de solutions de Communications Unifies  aux  entreprises  de  toute  taille.  Avec  une gamme complte de produits  et  de  services innovants, Mitel rinvente la faon dont les organisations performantes  permettent   leurs collaborateurs de communiquer sans limite de  temps  ni  despace  avec  leurs  clients, collgues et partenaires. La socit  Mitel  est oprationnelle dans plus de 90 pays et met  disposition de ses clients un rseau de plus de 1500 revendeurs  travers le monde. Son  sige  est  situ    Ottawa,  Canada.  Pour plus d'informations : www.mitel.com

* propos dExprimmiT*
Filiale dETDE, ensemblier intgrateur de solutions techniques et de services du Groupe Bouygues Construction, ExprimmiT propose une offre globale de convergence Voix, Donnes, Images  ses clients publics et privs, couvrant tous les domaines technologiques: infrastructures rseaux, vido/scurit, applications convergentes, scurit des infrastructures, outils de management des Systmes dInformation, De l'analyse aux services d'exploitation en passant par la conception et le dploiement, les experts dExprimmiT interviennent  chaque tape des projets et prconisent les solutions fonctionnelles et techniques les mieux adaptes.  travers son sige social en rgion parisienne (Les Ulis), ses quatre agences commerciales rgionales (Lyon, Montpellier, Toulouse et Amiens) et ces cinq centres techniques (Aix, Nice, Bordeaux, Nantes et Chambery), ExprimmiT a ralis un chiffre daffaires de 42 millions deuros en 2009 pour un effectif total de 310 personnes.

----------

